# Myland Chinese Cleaver



## ez13 (Mar 9, 2012)

Needed a new knife in my roll for solely breaking chicken/fish bones and wasn't gonna spend money on a cheap heavy german profile chefs knife I would never use for prep/line work nor a more expensive Deba or any thicker J Knife so I picked up this at one of the restaurant supply spots on Bowery in NYC for 10 bills. Im not gonna go into fit and finish nor balance but its heavy, pretty damn sharp edge and will get the desired job done. Its stainless but anyone have any idea what kind of steel it is (box dont say anything and the guy that worked there didnt either) and how it will take to some work with the whetstones.


----------



## chefsmith (Sep 9, 2009)

Hah!  I have one of those too!  Got it for exactly the same reasons (but I'm a home cook, so no issues with using it on the line).  Would have preferred to find a cheap, heavy carbon steel one instead of stainless.  I feel like I got ripped off spending $16 for mine if you spent $10 in NYC.  Wish I had more enlightening commentary for you beyond that.  It's fun to break out once in a while for me and when I need something heavy duty.


----------

